# Where are the 2013 Camelbaks?



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Searched everywhere for a 2013 Volt, but could not find! :madman:


----------



## ootuoyetahi (Nov 19, 2012)

I actually emailed them asking the same question. I was told by camelbaks customer service they will be available in Feb of 2013.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## distro (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone see it for sale yet?


----------

